

Optics: Super vision - etiam
http://www.nature.com/news/optics-super-vision-1.16877

======
bronz
I haven't looked into the details or the validity of the claims made in this
article. That said, this is really cool. The application of high throughput
computing to optics and RF stuff is very exciting right now.

